# Top Sheet Chip/Scratch?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Just bumping in case anyone has some repair advice.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I covered mine up with stickers :|


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

sell it on craigslist and get a new one if you can see wood thats bad it will start soaking up water and the delam process will start shortly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't see wood.
but why dont you just take it to your local ski shop and see what they have to say.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

My topsheet was peeling off a bit after hitting a rock. My shop worked a miracle and made it look great, used a marine grade epoxy.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

A real shop can fix that if the damage is as you described. Core-shot repairs involve drying out the wood with heat and building up the layers in the gouge again, but a pro can do it, and do it well. 

If you've got serious edge deformation (you look fine, but the picture's fuzzy)... that's a bit more terminal.

As for surface scratches in the topsheet, get used to it, it's the nature of the beast. They won't be the last, not by a long shot. Think of them as badges of honor, like notches in a gun hilt... that helps ease the pain of watching your new baby get beat up at school.

Another hint: If you've got a laquered toplayer on that board (common on Burtons when I rode them a few years ago, don't know what they put on there now), don't go around stomping it to clean it off in the cold, you can easily crack that top clear-coat. While this won't do anything to hurt performance, the cracks are very obvious.


----------

